# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  Küresel çeteciler istanbul'da

## atoybil

Küresel çeteciler İstanbul'da gizlice buluştu! 

İstanbul Pazartesi günü çok gizli ve önemli bir toplantıya ev sahipliği yaptı. Toplantıya Amerika'nın, Avrupa'nın ve Türkiye'nin çok derin isimleri katıldı.... 
Dünya Bankası Başkanı Paul Wolfovitzğden Türkiyeğye sürpriz ziyaret. 

Wolfovitz, ABD Dışişleri Bakan yardımcısı Marc Groosman ile ABD Eski Ankara Büyükelçisi Mark Paris İstanbulğda buluştu. İşte o ilginç buluşmadan önemli notlar. 
İstanbul üengelköyğdeki kordon restoran pazartesi akşamı Amerika Birleşik Devletlerinden önemli misafirleri ağırladı. 

Masanın başköşesinde ziyareti medyadan gizli tutulan Dünya Bankası Başkanı Paul Wolfovitz vardı. 
Wolfovitz ile aynı masayı ABDğnin iki eski Ankara Büyükelçisi paylaştı. Marc Paris ve halen ABD Dışişleri Bakan Yardımcısı olan Marc Groosman. Ayrıca yemekte davetli listesi oldukça kabarıktı, Wolfovitzğe 80'i ABD'li, 11'i AB ülkelerinden davetliler, 75-80 civarında Türk olmak üzere 175 davetli eşlik etti. 
Bu sürpriz buluşmanın mönüsünde ise ağırlık deniz mahsullerindeydi. Boğaz manzaralı restoranda akşam 19:00ğda başlayan yemek gece geç saatlere kadar devam etti. Misafirler restorana geliş ve gidişte deniz yolunu tercih etti. 
Sürpriz yemeği Robert Koleji Mezunlarının düzenlediği belirtiliyor. Ancak bunun gizli tutulması bazı soru işaretlerine sebep oldu. 
Yemeğe Türkiyeğden eski devlet bakanı ve merkez bankası eski başkanı Rüştü Saraçoğluğnun da içinde bulunduğu bazı önemli isimlerin katıldığı ifade ediliyor. Ancak yemeğe Robert koleji mezunlarının ev sahipliği yaptığının belirtilmiş olmasına rağmen Türkiyeğnin içinden geçtiği kritik süreçte böyle bir toplantının medyadan gizli tutulması amacı konusunda Kaflarda çok karışık soru işaretleri oluşturdu. üte yandan toplantıyı düzenleyen kişilerin restoran sahibini uyararak medyaya bu konuda bilgi vermemesini istemesi de bu soru işaretlerini artırdı.

----------

